# I don't know how Maggie does it...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I don’t know how Maggie does it. I put vitamins in her water which turns it yellow. The next time I look at the water some of it’s down, but the water is completely clear. Either she’s using her beak as a sieve for the water to mine the vitamins out and throwing the water back in the water dish, or I’m imaging things. It’s like she sucks the vitamins out only – and I don’t know how she does it.

I won’t even bother telling you what she does when it comes to finding peanuts in her food dish.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting, if the vitamins are not water miscible then it may settle down after some time at the bottom, are u sure thats not the case ? Try mixing the same in another water dish and keep it undisturbed for some hours and look whether the vitamins are settling down in that too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> I don’t know how Maggie does it. I put vitamins in her water which turns it yellow. The next time I look at the water some of it’s down, but the water is completely clear. Either she’s using her beak as a sieve for the water to mine the vitamins out and throwing the water back in the water dish, or I’m imaging things. It’s like she sucks the vitamins out only – and I don’t know how she does it.
> 
> I won’t even bother telling you what she does when it comes to finding peanuts in her food dish.


Hi Garye!

Maggie has quite some talents doesn't she? 

What vitamin preparation do you use? Perhaps after the water sits a bit with the vitamin mixed in it, it turns back to its normal color. Either way, Maggie is still a hen with many talents.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, it's strange, because I prepare her water for the next day the night before and leave it out for the change in the morning and the color is still yellow in the morning, but when I put it in her cage and she drinks from it, it turns clear. So I don't think it's the vitamins settling if over the night it sits and the color doesn't fade. I don't know what she's doing.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Is water dish somewhere on the sun / strong light. I noticed that sunlight fades color of the vitamins.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

No, I put the water dish away from the sun. It stays cooler that way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi GARYE!!

Mr. Squeaks sends *GREETINGS!!* to the lovely Maggie!!

He says that Maggie will not tell you what she does...a hen has to have _some_ secrets, y'know?!  

You will just have to "watch" her and even then...perhaps there is a chemical change between the vits and Maggie's saliva??

I, too, send GREETINGS and am so glad to see you posting! HOPE YOU ARE WELL too!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, you may be onto something! Maybe it is some chemical change that happens with her saliva. Never thought of that.

Maggie is "tee-heeing" about her little secret which I'm not amused by. I would just love to know how she does it. I watch her drink sometimes and I can see the water fade in color as she does it. She does prefer vitamin water over regular water. I put both in her cage in case she wants just plain water. She won't even touch the plain water - just the one with the vitamins.

Pigeons - you'll never fully understand them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Mr. Squeaks was the one who had the suggestion! He and Maggie are BOTH "tee-heeing" and cooing over this phenomenom!! 

Yep, these sneaky pijies never cease to amaze me! Squeaks is always up to something! Obviously, he has been "talking" to Maggie and probably visits her via "seed holes" when you aren't lookin'!!  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

